# Is my external HDD dead?



## chimera201 (Jul 31, 2016)

HDD: WD My Passport Essential SE 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Disk - WD : Flipkart.com

Bought in July,2012

Disk Management:
Choosing ok results in "I/O error"

*s31.postimg.org/73qfxatrf/Capture.png

WD Diagnostics:
Write Zeros fails with "delete partitions error"

*s31.postimg.org/z54hazz1n/Capture2.png


----------



## swatkat (Jul 31, 2016)

Did you try with a different USB cable?

By the way, from the screenshot above, it looks like WD Diagnostics tool failed to retrieve hard disk model number as well.


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 31, 2016)

Yes tried with a new cable same result.


----------



## Lincon_WD (Aug 1, 2016)

Hi chimera201, 
I'm sorry you are facing such issues with the WD drive. This error means that a device I/O control command during the test has failed. It may be due to a media or write/read error or defective connection.
If the error persists after re-seating the cable connections, I'd suggest trying the drive in another USB port or another computer altogether. If that doesn't help, I strongly recommend contacting our tech support on the following link: 
Support Answer
I hope it helps. Keep me posted.


----------

